# "Warming up" an '86 NA



## dicemanorama (Jan 7, 2009)

I let my recently acquired '86 NA sit for a couple days and upon starting it this morning, I had to help it keep idle for a few minutes until it warmed up. The previous owner warned me of this. He's a good dude.

Anyway, think it's the MAF? That's about all I came across during my searches. I'm going to do the plugs and wires soon anyway and figure I'll pick one up while I'm there to see. Also, any suggestions on plugs and wires for these things? 

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## dicemanorama (Jan 7, 2009)

Holy smokes. Those things aren't too cheap. Think I'll do the plugs and wires first... =/


----------



## Bowler807 (Jan 8, 2009)

What exactly is it doing, or not doing? I think a little more info will help get you an answer.


----------



## dicemanorama (Jan 7, 2009)

It'll basically just idles really low until it sputters and dies. I have to keep my foot on the gas to hold it around 1000 rpm until it warms up (3-4 minutes). Once warmed up, idle and throttle response are fine. 

Doing the plugs and wires this coming weekend. We'll see if that helps.


----------



## Xdtrl (Oct 3, 2008)

you got it. Thats all mine needs. it wont do that if you get the plugs and plug wires it will pop off and go.


----------



## dicemanorama (Jan 7, 2009)

Good to hear! Will verify that did for me as well after I get 'er done. =)


----------



## Bowler807 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have to disagree about the plugs and wires. While it wouldn't hurt to replace them I doubt that is what is causing your problem. It appears that something is telling the ecu that the engine is warm thus causing the fuel mixture to be leaned out. A sensor is sending a bad, or no signal to the ecu. I would suspect the CHT sensor. 

The other possible situation would be a stuck AR (air regulator). This valve is designed to open when cold to increase the idle and close as the engine warms up. If it is stuck, there would be no increase in idle speed thus causing the engine to stumble when cold.


----------



## dicemanorama (Jan 7, 2009)

Let's hope not. I'll be looking up both those items if the tune-up doesn't work. I had read problems other people had with the CHT but they weren't quite the same. I only saw a few different posts though and am sure it could have multiple symptoms. Thanks for the info! Plugs and wires are going in on Saturday. I'll follow up with how it starts Sunday morning. =)


----------



## Bowler807 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just curious. What did you find when you changed the plugs and wires???


----------



## dicemanorama (Jan 7, 2009)

Woops. I'm sorry. I have yet to get around to doing the plugs and wires. Silly girls taking up my weekends. 

It does seem, however, that if I turn the key on and let the fuel pump run a few seconds before starting that it doesn't sputter nearly as bad. It warms up and evens out so quick that it really hasn't driven me crazy yet. But I gotta get 'em changed.


----------

